# Pub stop mis-use



## st3v3 (May 27, 2019)

I've phoned a lot of pubs lately (half a dozen ish) and am starting to get the same story.

Either a flat no, or they are charging to stay in the car park, irrespective of you having booked a meal.

And the reason is always the same - people taking the p!ss.

So thanks to the free loading lot for ruining something we quite enjoy. :mad2:


----------



## shaunr68 (May 27, 2019)

Ten quid or so to stay overnight with a voucher for 10 quid off meals/drinks would seem a sensible solution.


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Ten quid or so to stay overnight with a voucher for 10 quid off meals/drinks would seem a sensible solution.



I've always said this  What happens though is that people don't make themselves known, maybe pop in for a lemonade, then scurry off to the van and shut all the blinds eating and drinking their own stuff.

I've found somewhere for us to go now, and it's NOT going on the POI's. Selfish? Maybe, but of the pubs I look at now with the bigger truck I'm already getting a 50/50 chance of even getting in...


----------



## st3v3 (May 27, 2019)

hairydog said:


> Finish your drink and leave ASAP was the reformulated plan. Did that make us 'free-loaders'?



Of course not - you didn't stay the night.


----------



## yeoblade (May 27, 2019)

I seem to remember reading someone on here some boasting how they maybe pop in for a half! I don' think it goes un-noticed. There always will be a few spoiling it for the many and that wont change. We would always have a meal and drinks as a thank you. And earplugs if we turned in early, though that is unlikely


----------



## mistericeman (May 27, 2019)

To be honest the pub stops we occasionally use.... It would be cheaper to stop on a site (decent meal for the pair of us and drinks etc)....
Do I begrudge it.... NOT for a second 

I love food and I love ale... 
And I love being able to go in the pub have something to eat and drink usually after a nice walk with the hounds.


----------



## wildebus (May 27, 2019)

Funnily enough, the ONLY time I go to a pub is if I am overnighting in the car park.

And like mistericeman, I have no doubt it would be cheaper to have stayed at a site compared to the cost of a nice meal and a couple of pints.  

But they are getting my custom which would otherwise not be the case for sure; and I am getting fed and watered and a place to park which otherwise would be empty tarmac.
Far as I see, it is a win-win.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 27, 2019)

Agree that pub stops can be brilliant, food, drink and the crack.
But don't win the quiz or pull the bandit jackpot...
They turn nasty..!


----------



## Northumborman (May 28, 2019)

*'twas ever thus*



yeoblade said:


> I seem to remember reading someone on here some boasting how they maybe pop in for a half! I don' think it goes un-noticed. There always will be a few spoiling it for the many and that wont change. We would always have a meal and drinks as a thank you. And earplugs if we turned in early, though that is unlikely



It was the same a while back when MCN encouraged people to write in with their favourite riding routes - soon you couldn't get moved on what were once idyllic open roads. Best to keep schtum and only share with friends.


----------



## jagmanx (May 28, 2019)

*Pub Stops*

I agree with the sentiment it is only "proper" to buy food etc.

Thus for 2 peeps £20 the very minimum probably £40+ which we would spend.

But we prefer our own food so no advantage for us unless a special occasion !


----------



## maingate (May 28, 2019)

On the odd occasion that we use a Pub, I always ring them beforehand for permission and let them know we will be eating there.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2019)

I wish we could afford to eat out all the time but the simply reality is that we can`t so we don`t use Pub Stops.

Also tried it twice with " no obligation to buy or purchase " Brit-Stops scheme but found that was not the case so we left.


----------



## barryd (May 28, 2019)

Whats the point of stopping in a pub car park and not using the pub?  Isnt that the main reason for going to one?  They are not exactly (Generally) great places to stay to relax or admire the view but handy if you want to go on the lash or for dinner without having to worry about driving or getting back to the van somehow.  There are plenty of places to stop so if your not using the pub why go there?


----------



## GreggBear (May 28, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I wish we could afford to eat out all the time but the simply reality is that we can`t so we don`t use Pub Stops.
> 
> Also tried it twice with " no obligation to buy or purchase " Brit-Stops scheme but found that was not the case so we left.


Surely if that isn't the case, Brit-Stops need to be notified. Sounds like any establishment not playing fair is just using the book as free advertising.


----------



## wildebus (May 28, 2019)

When I have stopped in pubs, the nearest I have got to a 'demand' to buy something was a pub near Southampton where the barmaid said it would be appreciated if I bought a drink if I stopped in their carpark overnight.
Personally, not had it long or used it much yet but I like the Brit Stops book


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Surely if that isn't the case, Brit-Stops need to be notified. Sounds like any establishment not playing fair is just using the book as free advertising.




I did email them ( Steve, i think his name was ) and he said he was surprised as there was definitely "* no obligation on the first night* ", subsequent nights are by arrangement.

I must have dreamt the landlord constantly asking me what time we wanted to eat and the barmaid going over to the motorhome asking the wife the same question.

We got a second year free by way of an apology but didn`t use it again.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2019)

I`ve had abuse before for saying what i`ve said in the post above so here are some screenshots off their website as of now TODAY



  


If you advertise something as obligation free / free of charge then that`s how it should be.


----------



## GreggBear (May 28, 2019)

I have bought a copy of the book this year in anticipation of getting my conversion finished & look forward to trying out some of the entries. Hopefully this one is the exception rather than the rule but will be putting a line through it anyway.....


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 28, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> I have bought a copy of the book this year in anticipation of getting my conversion finished & look forward to trying out some of the entries. Hopefully this one is the exception rather than the rule but will be putting a line through it anyway.....





That`s fine and i know people who love it to bits and absolutely swear by it, they buy it year after year but they would always eat and or drink in the pubs anyway.

I fully understand that when you use the Pub Stops on here you are expected to partake ( eat and or drink ) in the establishment for being allowed to stay.

Many members are happy to do that and it`s fine by me but i choose not to and that is the reason why i do not and never will use any of them.

The fact that i choose not to use the pub seems to make me a freeloading scrounger and they are more than will to point that out however  ........

You never hear me calling all the members who use the pubs every night alcoholic pissheads so why do they call me for not wishing to use them.


----------



## runnach (May 28, 2019)

The reality is Pubstops are the most precarious of business models 

Unless the pubs have a camping exemption or a campsite they are in real risk of losing their licences,

Anglers Rest as I recall popular here got caught out with an Angry member and stopped allowing overnighting ...I also remember bar the typical "thats a shame comment...No one actively backed them up and were left to hang but customers dont care providing there is summat in it for them and even better if that magic word Free

I must admit if I took another pub I would need to be very careful as to what I allowed, A lot of landlords I suggest have never heard of the CDA so in alot of cases allowed in ignorance of what rules apply 

Channa


----------



## yeoblade (May 28, 2019)

Not sure if the OP pub phone around was from Bristops listed places or not, doesn't say so, so different obligations.


----------



## witzend (May 28, 2019)

I've never used a pub stop as has been said more expensive than many sites but I do use French Passion sites  quite often always making a purchase as whats on offer I'd use anyway. But a lot of people do the same at these sites stay the night then do a runner without making a purchase which will eventually ruin it for everyone


----------



## st3v3 (May 28, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> The fact that i choose not to use the pub seems to make me a freeloading scrounger and they are more than will to point that out however  ........



I'm reading this as you sleep in a pub car park, but don't use the pub - forgive me if that's not correct, but if it is I've said my piece about how people doing this are ruining it for everyone else and I can't blame the landlords.



			
				Wooie1958 said:
			
		

> You never hear me calling all the members who use the pubs every night alcoholic pissheads so why do they call me for not wishing to use them.



If someone chooses to stop at a pub for a meal and a few beers it makes them neither an alcoholic or a pisshead. And it's also irrelevant to this discussion as they are contributing to the business that has been kind enough to provide them with a parking space for the night.




yeoblade said:


> Not sure if the OP pub phone around was from Bristops listed places or not, doesn't say so, so different obligations.



I don't have a britstop book, so no idea if the ones I have been speaking to are in there. One was on the POI's here, and the others I've just been looking on google maps.


----------



## st3v3 (May 28, 2019)

witzend said:


> I've never used a pub stop as has been said more expensive than many sites



The thing to remember is for us, eating out at a pub is something we would do anyway. Not having to work out how to get there and home is the draw to parking in the carpark, as well as being near whatever we might be doing the day after.


----------



## Martin P (May 28, 2019)

I would not dream of using a pub car park for overnighting unless I was intending to eat there. We stop at pubs quite frequently but am sorry to say that as our attitude is not universally shared then I am reluctant to post them. Landlords allow you to overnight because they hope for your custom. It won't take many to not play the game before they say no motorhomes.


----------



## mistericeman (May 28, 2019)

Martin P said:


> I would not dream of using a pub car park for overnighting unless I was intending to eat there. We stop at pubs quite frequently but am sorry to say that as our attitude is not universally shared then I am reluctant to post them. Landlords allow you to overnight because they hope for your custom. It won't take many to not play the game before they say no motorhomes.



Spot on mate..... And frankly why the hell should they? 

As i said earlier, stopping in a, pub carpark for the two of us, isn't the cheapest stop by far...

BUT Being able to eat/drink somewhere we want to AND not have to pfaff with taxis etc is VERY VERY worth while... 
And frankly shouldn't be abused IMHO. 

Though as usual there are a small element that wishes to freeload and attempt to get owt for nowt.


----------



## QFour (Jun 1, 2019)

We have heard a few tales of MHs using the Britstop book and then not buying anything as the book says you don't have to. One landlord we spoke to was so pissed off with one woman who quoted him chapter and verse about not having to purchase ANYTHING he told her to leave.

Trouble is the few spoiling it for the many. We always check TripAdvisor first to see what they are like. We have had deep fried lamb chops in burnt oil at one place.


----------



## GeoffL (Jun 2, 2019)

IMO, when you park up at a pub or any other business-owned parking space, you occupy parking intended for that business's customers. If you're not a customer, you have no right to park there unless that business has given permission (e.g. via _a scheme that we're not permitted to cite_ or explicitly).

If it were about cost, we'd always wild camp or use a CL rather than a pub stop because a meal for two and a couple of jars apiece costs a lot more than most CL pitch fees (and you can pump and dump at a CL). Having a meal or at least a few jars is a treat -- part of the holiday for us -- and we would not be in a lawful position to have a couple of drinks unless the pub allowed us to overnight. We always phone ahead (as much to book a table as to check we're OK to overnight) and let the staff know when we've arrived.

FWIW, I can understand why a pub with limited parking might turn away motorhomes, but not those with massive car parks. That said, enforcing a 'customers only' policy makes sense no matter what size the car park!


----------



## maxi77 (Jun 2, 2019)

There seems to be a growing number of motorhomers of all nationalities who believe that owning one entitles you to everything free, even when every one else has to pay


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 15, 2019)

We have been talking about doing a night out at a pub and it made me think about this thread...

I do hope the one we have our eye on lets us stay when I ring them


----------



## Markd (Sep 15, 2019)

A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 15, 2019)

Markd said:


> A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free.


Why the heck should it be free.... It's a piece of private land belonging to a business


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 16, 2019)

Markd said:


> A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free.



Sorry Mark, but that comment beggars belief.
Any property owner has the right to charge for parking on their land.
It does not matter when you arrive or leave.
Quite frankly anyone who thinks it’s ok to expect free parking on private ground, should have their driveways parked up by strangers in big white things.

It’s important that we come across as decent reasonable people, not freeloaders.
Things are bad enough thanks to over zealous councils, and a minority of us behaving badly, giving the rest a bad name. Hence barriers and signage going up every day.


----------



## GeordieBoy (Sep 16, 2019)

I and my better half very frequently use pub stops, mainly Britstops and we never buy food apart from crisps, because my other half suffers multiple food intolerance reactions from gluten to ice cubes made from normal tap water. The main benefit of the travelling in a motorhome is all meals are carefully controlled and guaranteed, including using special bottled water. However, we always visit the pub to buy drinks and at least make a contribution for the 'free' night stay.


----------



## Markd (Sep 16, 2019)

I said
'A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free"

I've had some flak so here's what I was getting at:
Landowners do have a right to charge and we have a choice about paying. 
My point is that they don't charge during the day and I would always ask permission before staying but would definitely think twice if asked for a specific fee.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 16, 2019)

Sorry mark no flak intended by myself.
Just trying to make a point.
I bang on all the time about how I think we are treated.
It pisses me off when councils ban us, and put up barriers.
So it’s important that when we park up we try not to upset others.
If I owned a pub, and found a Motorhome parked up for the night,
I would not be pleased, and the Motorhomer would  have set a poor example.
It’s paramount that we set a good example, and don’t take hospitality for granted.

Again I apologise if you thought I was giving you flak Mark, never intended.


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 16, 2019)

Markd said:


> I said
> 'A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free"
> 
> I've had some flak so here's what I was getting at:
> ...



Would you expect to be able to sit in a resteraunt and eat your own food etc for free just because it was closed? 

To be honest I'm more than happy to eat and drink myself daft in a pub in exchange for a night's stop over.... 
Possibly that's because
 A. I like pubs 
B. I like food 
C. I like being away in the van 
D. It's massively convenient to be able to have a meal and a few beers without having to get a taxi home.... 

Frankly IF there was an additional charge to park I'd probably pay it... Just to be able to enjoy all the above. 

I'd suggest IF anyone is looking at pub stops as a money saving exercise.... 
Forget it go and find a layby before pub owners catch on and stop letting those of us happy to contribute to their BUSINESS income stop.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 16, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Would you expect to be able to sit in a resteraunt and eat your own food etc for free just because it was closed?
> 
> To be honest I'm more than happy to eat and drink myself daft in a pub in exchange for a night's stop over....
> Possibly that's because
> ...



Running pubs is hard work, and those who run them are only trying to make a living. Many fail and have to close. We cannot expect something for nothing, and we should be willing to pay our way.


----------



## Bobtaylor (Sep 16, 2019)

We often stop in pub car parks,
We always phone ahead, ask permission and if ok book a table for a meal,
The way we look at it is, it might work out slightly more than stopping on a camp site, but by the time you buy food, buy alcohol, cook it, wash up and tidy away,,,it’s a hell of a lot more convenient and cheaper going to the pub.
We can’t afford to do that every time, and wouldn’t want to, but we enjoy treating ourselves when we can


----------



## Dee (Sep 16, 2019)

st3v3 said:


> I've phoned a lot of pubs lately (half a dozen ish) and am starting to get the same story.
> 
> Either a flat no, or they are charging to stay in the car park, irrespective of you having booked a meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dee (Sep 16, 2019)

We have always phoned ahead and so far been okay as we say we want to book a table to eat and have a few drinks. By the time you pay camp site fees it nearly covers the cost.


----------



## Snapster (Sep 17, 2019)

We’ve used a few Britstops and pub stops. Not keen on either really. Very often you can’t actually get in the car park and if you do, it’s because people don’t use the pub much, probably because the food isn’t good.
I would never dream of using a Britstop pub and buying food I don’t like the look of just to feel like I am “paying my Way”
As others have said, many Britstop members seem to use the guide just to advertise their business.

But, we have been to a couple where the food is excellent. One in Wales “The Horseshoe Inn, Old Abergavenny Rd) and a garden centre ( with ski chalet type restaurant) in Melton Mowbray.
Neither expected you to eat there, but I’m glad we did.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 17, 2019)

At only £28, the 2019 edition of the Brit Stops book contains details of over 970 hosts who are all looking forward to meeting Britstoppers. Clear and simple to use (see a sample page here) the book features country pubs, farm shops, vineyards, breweries, craft / antiques centres, etc. *all offering an invitation through the Brit* *Stops scheme to stay overnight in your motorhome or campervan in a safe environment - free of charge!* These are not camp sites, so won't have shower blocks or overnight toilet facilities, but you do get a pleasant stopover somewhere off the road, and a bit different. 








*Why would hosts allow us to stay on their property for free? What's the catch?*

One reason is that they do not have to provide any facilities over and above a parking space! However Brit Stops hosts are also passionate about the local produce they offer to the public, and the more visitors they have the better the chance they have of spreading the word about fresh, sustainable produce. *Although they* *will not oblige you to buy from their shops*, they are confident that when you see the quality of their wares and experience the personal service offered by the producer/retailer, you will find it difficult not to purchase! Even if you do not buy anything your positive experience will be spread, and this will bring more customers. The only thing you may be charged for (and you may not, but don't forget to ask) is electricity if it is provided.








I really don`t understand how a scheme can advertise something " free of charge " then expect you to pay for it irrespective of whether it`s morally right or not.


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 17, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> [...]
> I really don`t understand how a scheme can advertise something " free of charge " then expect you to pay for it irrespective of whether it`s morally right or not.


I suspect it's because "free of charge _obligation_" is a condition for listing in BS.

When I approached an excellent pub stop in Cornwall to ask for permission to list in WC, they were reluctant at first because of their experience as a BS host; I suspect they'd had it up to the teeth with freeloaders. The pub in question offers a large camping field and toilets for customers but they had to offer these facilities for free to get listed in BS, even though they really wanted to attract touring customers. Once I explained that a listing in WC was free for them and they were not obliged to provide facilites to freeloaders as a WC pub stop, they were happy for Chris to add them to the database.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I really don`t understand how a scheme can advertise something " free of charge " then expect you to pay for it irrespective of whether it`s morally right or not.



No doubt the BS sales people hint that a listing in the book will bring them untold wealth, and that hardly anyone would expect to stay for free, it's just marketing. 

The reality however....


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 17, 2019)

So, i`m still a freeloader then.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 17, 2019)

If everyone simply turned up, took up a parking space, watched the tv, went to sleep, then left next morning.

Guess what, there would be no Brit stops.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 17, 2019)

*Important:*

1. The book is valid till the end of Feb 2020 and a new book will need to be ordered then for use after that date. See our FAQ for more info.

I don’t get this bit about having to order another book feb 2020.


----------



## Markd (Sep 17, 2019)

If you want the most recent list you need the new book.
With the book you get a current year windscreen sticker.
Their website says 
"In order to protect our hosts from unwanted stopovers by non-members, it is important to display a valid Brit Stops windscreen sticker. This reassures them that you have read and accepted the Code of Conduct."

Using britstops without current sticker makes you a 'freeloader' and we dont want that do we?


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 17, 2019)

Markd said:


> If you want the most recent list you need the new book.
> With the book you get a current year windscreen sticker.
> Their website says
> "In order to protect our hosts from unwanted stopovers by non-members, it is important to display a valid Brit Stops windscreen sticker. This reassures them that you have read and accepted the Code of Conduct."
> ...



I would hardly say that forking out over £30 (inc postage) for the book makes you a free loader.
As for the sticker, I know where I would like to stick that.


----------



## GreggBear (Sep 17, 2019)

Seems to me the only guaranteed winners here are the people who compile/sell the Britstops book....


----------



## Markd (Sep 17, 2019)

My point is that if you don't buy the new book and get the sticker but rely on an old book as questioned you run the risk of being  considered a "freeloader".
I expect the businesses pay a fee for inclusion as well.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 17, 2019)

Markd said:


> My point is that if you don't buy the new book and get the sticker but rely on an old book as questioned you run the risk of being  considered a "freeloader".
> I expect the businesses pay a fee for inclusion as well.



Yes Mark, but they are at it with the sticker.
Since when has a sticker telling landlords that you have forked out another £30 for the latest guide made you a better Motorhomer.


----------



## Markd (Sep 17, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Seems to me the only guaranteed winners here are the people who compile/sell the Britstops book....


Agreed


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I would hardly say that forking out over £30 (inc postage) for the book makes you a free loader.



I guess that depends on how many stops you make vs. how many beers/meals you buy.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> Since when has a sticker telling landlords that you have forked out another £30 for the latest guide made you a better Motorhomer.



If you don't have the sticker, you're not entitled to stay under the Britstops scheme, that's all.


----------



## Markd (Sep 17, 2019)

And to go back to where we started Britstop is a no obligation no charge scheme.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Markd said:


> And to go back to where we started Britstop is a no obligation no charge scheme.



Of course,  but (the businesses) "are confident that when you see the quality of their wares and experience the personal service offered by the producer/retailer, you will find it difficult not to purchase! "


----------



## Uncas (Sep 17, 2019)

So as I don't buy or subscribe to Brit Stops but phone in advance and introduce myself and ask permission to stay on a pub carpark and Always buy drinks ( please note the plural) and food if I arrive early enough I'm still to be classed as a Freeloader?.
We always phone in advance and ask permission to stay if for any reason that was declined we would reply thanks very much ad find somewhere else. No probs and no animosity. We regularly come across people i.e motorhomers  who brag that they have spent 3 weeks away and never paid for a site or bought a meal at a pub etc as they can carry everything that they need.
 Next time you go out count how many so called stealth vans you see with chimneys sticking out of their roofs.
On googling motorhome hire I found a few Scottish motorhome hire companies advertising that they supplied details of  Free Wildcamping spots including pubs etc, o what Impression does this give the hirer who probably thought that he or she was getting a cheap holiday?
Sorry peeps I've had Motorhomes and camper vans for the last 40 years and I'm passionate about my chosen pastime. I'll get off my soap box and crawl back into my corner. I'm not a Freeloader never have been and never will be if I stay any where for free I always use local businesses etc.


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 17, 2019)

Uncas said:


> So as I don't buy or subscribe to Brit Stops but phone in advance and introduce myself and ask permission to stay on a pub carpark and Always buy drinks ( please note the plural) and food if I arrive early enough I'm still to be classed as a Freeloader?.



Absolutely not freeloading. Pub stops don't need to be britstops, only as you describe. 



> . I'm not a Freeloader never have been and never will be if I stay any where for free I always use local businesses etc.



Same, And I hope to be able to continue!


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 17, 2019)

Uncas said:


> So as I don't buy or subscribe to Brit Stops but phone in advance and introduce myself and ask permission to stay on a pub carpark and Always buy drinks ( please note the plural) and food if I arrive early enough I'm still to be classed as a Freeloader?.
> We always phone in advance and ask permission to stay if for any reason that was declined we would reply thanks very much ad find somewhere else. No probs and no animosity. We regularly come across people i.e motorhomers  who brag that they have spent 3 weeks away and never paid for a site or bought a meal at a pub etc as they can carry everything that they need.
> Next time you go out count how many so called stealth vans you see with chimneys sticking out of their roofs.
> On googling motorhome hire I found a few Scottish motorhome hire companies advertising that they supplied details of  Free Wildcamping spots including pubs etc, o what Impression does this give the hirer who probably thought that he or she was getting a cheap holiday?
> Sorry peeps I've had Motorhomes and camper vans for the last 40 years and I'm passionate about my chosen pastime. I'll get off my soap box and crawl back into my corner. I'm not a Freeloader never have been and never will be if I stay any where for free I always use local businesses etc.



I'd deff not consider you a 'freeloader'..... 

Your post sums up both everything that's right approach wise AND 
Highlights everything that's wrong with the "freeloading" attitude with some folks.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 18, 2019)

st3v3 said:


> I guess that depends on how many stops you make vs. how many beers/meals you buy.





st3v3 said:


> If you don't have the sticker, you're not entitled to stay under the Britstops scheme, that's all.



I would never use pub facilities without spending money within the pub.
I don’t think we would buy any meals, because we enjoy cooking in our Motorhome. But we would probably by a bottle of red wine, and possibly a snack.
I would pay my £30 odd quid for the Brit stop guide then contact the pubs listed.
I would not quote Brit stop, and if asked did I have a current sticker I would state no I don’t. It would then be up to the pub owner to decide wether or not I could have access.
The point seems to have been lost here
It’s wrong to think that these pubs should allow us to use their carparks for free.
I know that this is what Brit stop quote, but any decent person would surely see that this is not acceptable. But unfortunately some seem to think otherwise.
If we all behaved like that, there would be no Brit stops.


----------



## GreggBear (Sep 18, 2019)

Got it in one Fisherman. Just because it's advertised as "no obligation" doesn't make it a free for all. People nowadays have little idea about "fair play" & sadly if that doesn't change we'll all suffer....


----------



## st3v3 (Sep 18, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> It’s wrong to think that these pubs should allow us to use their carparks for free.
> I know that this is what Brit stop quote, but any decent person would surely see that this is not acceptable. But unfortunately some seem to think otherwise.
> If we all behaved like that, there would be no Brit stops.



I agree.


----------



## alcam (Sep 18, 2019)

Fisherman said:


> I would never use pub facilities without spending money within the pub.
> I don’t think we would buy any meals, because we enjoy cooking in our Motorhome. But we would probably by a bottle of red wine, and possibly a snack.
> I would pay my £30 odd quid for the Brit stop guide then contact the pubs listed.
> I would not quote Brit stop, and if asked did I have a current sticker I would state no I don’t. It would then be up to the pub owner to decide wether or not I could have access.
> ...


It does seem the britstop model is extremely flawed . They are obviously being disingenuous when they say you are not obliged to buy anything . Wonder what their sales pitch to pub landlords is ? Bet they don't push the no sales line .
Disappointing that some think its ok to use the carpark and buy nothing


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 18, 2019)

st3v3 said:


> I agree.


I also agree


----------



## QFour (Sep 21, 2019)

We asked if we could stop at a Pub Stop in Wales. There was already a MH in the carpark. We went in asked if it was ok and booked a table. We ventured over later for a drink and sat talking to the landlord. Few weeks previous a MH had pulled in and made themselves comfortable in the corner of his car park. Later in the afternoon they walked in and asked if they could use a PowerPoint to charge their laptop and the internet password so they could get their emails. Asked if they would like a drink they said no as they had their own in the MH. He then asked if they wanted a meal and the reply was similar so he suggested they leave. The woman then informed him that she knew her rights and it was a Britstop so they weren't required to spend any money. He then told her it was his pub, his land and his rules.

We also knew the landlord at the Jug and Glass in Derbyshire he let one guy stay for a couple of nights and couldn't get rid of him. It was why he said no when we asked. We used to stay at a campsite round the corner and it was raining one night so we took the MH. When he realised that it was not a heap of junk he gave us permission to stay. So we just used to ring and book a table.


----------



## RAW (Sep 21, 2019)

Being an alcoholic (reformed) I have not yet stopped at Pubs 
Although one I tried to stop at in Lancashire that was on POI said they did not take campers and when I drove past it they had a BIG closed gate anyway

Maybe development of a POI for pubs only or Friendly Pubs with some indication of them being £ (cheap) ££ (moderate) £££ (bloody expensive) would help @POI Admin ??


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 21, 2019)

RAW said:


> Being an alcoholic (reformed) I have not yet stopped at Pubs
> Although one I tried to stop at in Lancashire that was on POI said they did not take campers and when I drove past it they had a BIG closed gate anyway
> 
> Maybe development of a POI for pubs only or Friendly Pubs with some indication of them being £ (cheap) ££ (moderate) £££ (bloody expensive) would help @POI Admin ??



Difficult to quantify the cost of a pub. Different people have different perceptions...

Which pub refused you? I'll remove it from the POIs.


----------



## RAW (Sep 25, 2019)

I cannot seem to quote Posts Any more ?? (website migration ?)

Anyway it was this one www.thewellsprings.co.uk
I posted about it before but the thread has gone (website migration ?)


			https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-overnight-stops-/75395-poi-wellsprings-pub-do-not-accept-campers-post1008332.html
		


Cheers
Robert


----------



## QFour (Sep 25, 2019)

RAW said:


> I cannot seem to quote Posts Any more ?? (website migration ?)
> 
> Anyway it was this one www.thewellsprings.co.uk
> I posted about it before but the thread has gone (website migration ?)
> ...



Just hit Reply in the bottom right hand corner of the post you want to include ...

Or just copy and paste but add 
	
	



```
. [QUOTE] at the beginning and [/QUOTE] at the end.
```


----------



## RAW (Sep 25, 2019)

QFour said:


> Just hit Reply in the bottom right hand corner of the post you want to include ...
> 
> Or just copy and paste but add
> 
> ...



Seems to be sorted now, thanks though


----------



## Caz (Sep 25, 2019)

I paid for the Britstops book for 3 years but I found most places were on here or other online databases anyway. Stopped at one, a lovely pub, a few years ago. Had a lovely meal and a couple of drinks. Next morning, walking the dog, I met the Landlord (He'd been busy in the function room with a wedding party so hadn't seen me the night before) also walking his dog and we chatted. He seemed genuinely surprised that I had paid to eat in the pub, he thought all Britstoppers were FLTs.


----------



## Markd (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm amazed they had space with a wedding on.
Nice to know that both you and he operating in the spirit of the scheme.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 26, 2019)

Sadly the more people buy motorhomes the more likely of abuse of any system.


----------



## Uncas (Sep 26, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Sadly the more people buy motorhomes the more likely of abuse of any system.


That my friend sums up there are quite a few people who spend a lot of money on a motorhome and will park anywhere so long as they don't have to spend anything.


----------



## Beemer (Sep 26, 2019)

pretty much the same comments that have already been posted.
My view on pub stops or Brit Stops (20016 member), is that it would feel wrong not to pop in for a meal or a drink.
We did stay at one pub stop near Carsington Water, but we thought the meal was too expensive and we ended up eating our meal there, having a drink and then going back to the van for a snack.  We will not be going back there, but that sort of meal may suit other people.


----------



## Fisherman (Sep 26, 2019)

The problem here is not helped by Brit stops them charging an annual fee for their stickers. Some may feel that they have paid their way by buying their new guide each year. But common sense should tell you that you have to contribute to the pub, by giving them custom.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

went to the highlands in our old hymer s700..fantastic time omn the 500 trail,stayed in a few remote sites,parking spaces for a few quid.on the way back south called into a small haunted pub in argyle,,asked the landlord if we could stay overnite at the end of the drive if we bought food,,he said he was fully booked but was ok with us staying,,we bought plenty of beer,had great company and in the morning we where overloooking a castle in the middle of the small lake,loc...ive always asked at pubs would they allow us to stay over if we bought a meal,drank some beer,,whatever really..99 percent said not a problem.its how you approach them...the sticker idea and brit stops was a good idea and i wish i had thought of it..if you ask you have a 50/50 chance of staying over..and after a long drive i never feel like cooking  so a pint and burger for a fiver is fine by me,,,


----------



## Dee (Jun 8, 2020)

We have used quite a few brit stops and like you  just asked some pubs. So far all has been good. Missing our camper trips soooo much. The 500 trail sounds wonderful from what people have said and I so want to do it.


----------



## Markd (Jun 8, 2020)

Not too sure of getting a pint AND a burger for a fiver nowadays.
I'd certainly be up for that though


----------



## st3v3 (Jun 8, 2020)

Markd said:


> Not too sure of getting a pint AND a burger for a fiver nowadays.
> I'd certainly be up for that though



Wetherspoons isn't far off, depending on where you are. Decent, consistant food too.


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> Wetherspoons isn't far off, depending on where you are. Decent, consistant food too.


Their beer is usually good and cheap with a good choice...
Not sure about the food though ? ok for a snack just to avoid cooking !
Not what I would regard as a meal out !


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 8, 2020)

Any one coming here please dont do pub stops,big fights chairs out windows police called heads cracked and drunks dancing on car roofs,also lucky to get a out of date burger from a m/wave,not for me.
Pubs here are for hardened boozers/drunks and paramilitery types with one side or the other in control, and not places of family entertainment,down south is a better bet as kids can be allowed in and more family friendly.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> I`ve had abuse before for saying what i`ve said in the post above so here are some screenshots off their website as of now TODAY
> 
> 
> View attachment 71252 View attachment 71253 View attachment 71254
> ...


keep on grumping. sounds like you like it, please turn the other cheek. one smile will do. grumpy old man. yu wa, stay safe, say away from pubs. ok.pj


----------



## Markd (Jun 8, 2020)

Not sure that many Wertherspoons have a car park big enough for motorhomes?


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 8, 2020)

Markd said:


> Not sure that many Wertherspoons have a car park big enough for motorhomes?


Most pubs here are in towns where the gun slingers ride in at night and get removed by amulances at closing time.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

st3v3 said:


> I'm reading this as you sleep in a pub car park, but don't use the pub - forgive me if that's not correct, but if it is I've said my piece about how people doing this are ruining it for everyone else and I can't blame the landlords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some of the pubs, we have stopped at, have been very nice, food good and no problems. we that is the wife and i, will be doing it again, to others hard luck, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Markd said:


> I said
> 'A lot might depend on whe you plan to arrive - a pub car park has no real value after 10pm until 10 am the next day so ought to be free"
> 
> I've had some flak so here's what I was getting at:
> ...


sorry back in your cage, p.s. i use them, i do what is expected, we dine were pos. ok.pj. stay safe. may-be pub car park. please not to miserable. dip your bread inn,


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Dee said:


> We have always phoned ahead and so far been okay as we say we want to book a table to eat and have a few drinks. By the time you pay camp site fees it nearly covers the cost.


me to. ok.pj. stay safe


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Wooie1958 said:


> So, i`m still a freeloader then.


in one word yes or two yes,and looking missionary,as well. ok.pj well today im feeling good. please keep smiling, for health reasons. yes happy days,to you.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Fisherman said:


> I would hardly say that forking out over £30 (inc postage) for the book makes you a free loader.
> As for the sticker, I know where I would like to stick that.


dont be a bum, usss your own,it hurts when pulled off.and you get sticky fingers, i expect the price is right. p.s. only once, you will no what i mean, ok.pj.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 8, 2020)

peter palance said:


> in one word yes or two yes,and looking missionary,as well. ok.pj well today im feeling good. please keep smiling, for health reasons. yes happy days,to you.



I`m about to advertise something " Free of Charge " in the *For Sale / Wanted* section but i expect whoever gets it to pay me for it, is that ok ?


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Markd said:


> Agreed


yep  ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Markd said:


> And to go back to where we started Britstop is a no obligation no charge scheme.


when did you smile, be-for or after,  me most of the time . except when in pain. have a good day, ok.pj.


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

Uncas said:


> So as I don't buy or subscribe to Brit Stops but phone in advance and introduce myself and ask permission to stay on a pub carpark and Always buy drinks ( please note the plural) and food if I arrive early enough I'm still to be classed as a Freeloader?.
> We always phone in advance and ask permission to stay if for any reason that was declined we would reply thanks very much ad find somewhere else. No probs and no animosity. We regularly come across people i.e motorhomers  who brag that they have spent 3 weeks away and never paid for a site or bought a meal at a pub etc as they can carry everything that they need.
> Next time you go out count how many so called stealth vans you see with chimneys sticking out of their roofs.
> On googling motorhome hire I found a few Scottish motorhome hire companies advertising that they supplied details of  Free Wildcamping spots including pubs etc, o what Impression does this give the hirer who probably thought that he or she was getting a cheap holiday?
> Sorry peeps I've had Motorhomes and camper vans for the last 40 years and I'm passionate about my chosen pastime. I'll get off my soap box and crawl back into my corner. I'm not a Freeloader never have been and never will be if I stay any where for free I always use local businesses etc.


well done, me im the same, keep going stay free, from ch-19 keep well. ok.pj.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

the highlands 500 route is fantastic,we got to inverness and then headed up the right hand side of the black isle to head uo to durnock,across a long levy bridge over a loch entrance,,then it just gets better,,,when all this gets back to some sort of normality,make plans and go,,you,l remember it forever,,hopeing to go when ive built my new stealth camper,,,eventually,,,still in the drawing state in my head,,got to sell the vw t4 first


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

RAW said:


> Being an alcoholic (reformed) I have not yet stopped at Pubs
> Although one I tried to stop at in Lancashire that was on POI said they did not take campers and when I drove past it they had a BIG closed gate anyway
> 
> Maybe development of a POI for pubs only or Friendly Pubs with some indication of them being £ (cheap) ££ (moderate) £££ (bloody expensive) would help @POI Admin ??


looks like you hit a nerve,1£ 2££ 3£££ help i need some money help, ok ok ok.pj


----------



## peter palance (Jun 8, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Most pubs here are in towns where the gun slingers ride in at night and get removed by amulances at closing time.


sounds like the high shap- ar-al , breath deep and keep smiling, say no to ch19, ok pj.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

thats another great place,,,shap on the m6 early in the morning,mist rising in the sun...


----------



## Mr and Mrs Tupcox (Jun 8, 2020)

Simples use there car park buy there food or beer .
We don't use pub stopover much for 2 of us it is expensive stopover .And most food is not good .so stick to wilding or small sites ths or cl.


----------



## ragittyrags (Jun 8, 2020)

we dont use all the time but on our way to cornwall we stay in a big pub car park overlooking the hills,,great little pub,have a few drinks and a laugh,,then bed,,,early morning we can get water from thee outside tap and empty the loo in the gents,,,does us great after a long drive,,then down to another pub near bude...great parking,good pub for food on a friday,,2 steaks and a bottle of vino 20 quid,,,walk half mile to local british legion type social and good crack and beer,,


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 8, 2020)

Does sleeping on a bench in the pub after your team has won the FA CUP count as mis use ?
Having put many pounds over the bar ?
A bit of shouting and cheering as well !


----------

